# this week end the dream came true



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

:bounce: well here it is --i finnally got my bull red i have wanted for years--we brought the boat down 5 hours and sat the weather got prgressivly worse--so we fised sanlouie pass pier and to







re them up--


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

nice job and congrats ..


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

nice fish, congrats.


Mike


----------



## TwinFisher (May 26, 2004)

*Congrats*

Good looking red fish!!! JV


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Way to go! That area produces alot of bulls this time of year! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

congrats


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*my buddy mark*

here are some more pics


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

my other buddy brad


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats Andy,
If you weren't hooked on saltwater, I know you are now. 
Good luck
MO


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

I'd call it a GOOD FISHING TRIP! 

Nice one guys!


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Congratulations! Beautiful fish.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

congrats on finaly getting ya one.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

congrats on the fish


Len


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i came to look at my post and the pics are gone--what gives they were there last night-- ill try and post them tonight when i get home--and i have been hooked on fishin ever since my dad took me as a youngster to our pond on the farm--i was also voted most likley to catch a fish in a mud puddle


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*here are the pics again*

ill try again to post the pics


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Thats great- You look very happy there, 

But the Red isn't smiling much. 

Exact opposites!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*yes i was-*

*yes i was very happy*--even at 1 am on sunday morning after being up 2 days straight traveling and fishing to acomplish a goal i set many years ago--im gettin greedy--i want to catch another one-- when is the run over and when do they head out to sea--what impressed me so much about the bull red was the purple and gold they were so brilliant--i hope to re-live it again one day--i hope to fish with every one-- i have gotton a lot of pms from alot of nice folks-- i wish i could fish with everyone--and talk your head off like im doin in this thread cuz i dont know when to shut up--lol:birthday2



bobber said:


> Thats great- You look very happy there,
> 
> But the Red isn't smiling much.
> 
> Exact opposites!


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Check Parsons Web site, it is chronological and he fishes the Jetties at least once a month. I have had dependable Bull Red fishing action as late as Thanksgiving, however Sept run is definitely the best. I caught a few Friday and was impressed at how healthy and strong the bulls are looking. By the way, check todays Houston Chronicle online, Outdoor Columinst Doug Pike does a good read on this past weekends Bull Red run.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

cool thanks--im a poor fisherman with big dreams--thats why im lucky to have found several different people who pay for the gas for my truck and my new boat so we can fish till our arms fall off-- i hope to come back down before the run is over--*i want to thank everyone for all the information that has contributed to my salt water success*--i am a truely an addict to fishing-- salt -fresh-river-ocean-mud puddle--i dont care ill fish till i catchum-*is there a such thing as fishing anonymous*--i was voted most likely to catch a fish in a mud-puddle--so look out tarpon-- i may not get u this year or next year but one year i will get u--ps i will never again buy store bought leaders they are sorry--i will continue to make my own like i did when i was a kid-- i have never had a home made leader fail but the store bought i have had several fail recently


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

can any one tell me where my pics keep going to they dont stay very long and they dissappear--what gives--please pm me and tell me what is going on--am i doing something wrong


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

haparks said:


> :bounce: well here it is --i finnally got my bull red i have wanted for years--we brought the boat down 5 hours and sat the weather got prgressivly worse--so we fised sanlouie pass pier and to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!! Unfortunately could not see your pic and the text seems to have been scrambled.

1st Bull Red - here's a greenie for ya!

As for your later question - how long can you get into bulls. I start catching bulls in the surf in September and don't stop until January or February. Usually after Christmas the bite is sporadic but a chunk of mullet or finger mullet usually gets their attention.

I'll be on Surfside beach Friday night (tomorrow) with the long rods set up. Gonna try to get a generator and set up camp lights. We'll be going in at access 3 and heading toward the condos till we find THE SPOT. Stop by if you're in the area!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

that offer is really nice i wish i could fish with ya but im 5 hours away and i got people who flip the gas bill down and back--and were planing some hunting trips this week end-- i hope to get back down for another whack at the bulls befor e the bite stops--i have caught reds just not the whoppers--scrambeled text has to do with me being in a hurry and my poor typing skills--im gonna re post the pics tonight some one told me what to do so my pics will stay on the sight--


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

here is the final try so every one can see i hope the pic stays


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

here is my buddy brad with his


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

this is my buddy mark with his


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

hope u like the new pics with yalls help i figured out how to make them stay


----------



## SKSOUTH (Jul 9, 2006)

Great pics! Nice catches!


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

wtg bud... go get you some... looks like a bunch of kids in a candy store...lol


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Hey*

Try this on for size. I lightened it up a bit.

Nice red.

Steve


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

The run should be lasting for the next couple of months.....I believe. Ask Daparson or Brian Castille. They would definitely know. You can catch them late in the year though, cause I've been fishing for them out there and was freezing my tail off. One thing about Bull reds is they will school. As soon as someone or you catch 1, others won't be far behind. Get your line back out as soon as possible. I've been out there and was catching 2 at a time and was dead tired when the day was over. Just be patient and hang around the end of the channel side of the north jetty or the outide of the south jetty. Those locations are no secret to bull reds.
Good luck!!
Steve


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*wish i could hang off end of jettie*

cool-- on haning on the end of the jetty--but this last time it was so rough we had to go to sea wolf park and the cement ship--then park the boat at the hotel and fish from the pier--i would love to fish just outside the surf line casting to the surf but the weather of late has me concerned that the only fishing i will be able to do is from a peir cuz its so rough-- :birthday2



SEAHUNT186 said:


> The run should be lasting for the next couple of months.....I believe. Ask Daparson or Brian Castille. They would definitely know. You can catch them late in the year though, cause I've been fishing for them out there and was freezing my tail off. One thing about Bull reds is they will school. As soon as someone or you catch 1, others won't be far behind. Get your line back out as soon as possible. I've been out there and was catching 2 at a time and was dead tired when the day was over. Just be patient and hang around the end of the channel side of the north jetty or the outide of the south jetty. Those locations are no secret to bull reds.
> Good luck!!
> Steve


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i have had some serious intrest from folks up here in east texas since they saw my pics and heard the stories--but were gettin geared up for deer and hogs so im not shure when ill be back-- i hope to have some stories of trophy deer and hogs--i have not frequented the hunting board since i became a member of 2 cool but im gonna give it a shot--hope to see ya there--- til my next fishin trip--


----------

